# Pb connexion VPN avec OSX server mountain lion



## chdud (30 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, je possède à MacMini sur lequel est installé OSX server. J'ai suivi, à priori correctement, les instructions mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter avec le VPN de mon MacBook Air. C'est systématiquement impossible de me connecter au serveur via VPN. Le but du jeu serait de pouvoir me connecter avec mon MBA de chez moi, comme d'ailleurs, depuis un PC au boulot et aussi depuis mon Iphone. Mais hélas, je n''arrive à rien en ayant suivi  les divers tutoriels. A l'aide, SVP.


----------



## chdud (31 Octobre 2012)

Bon, une petite évolution et pas des moindres. Je réussi à me connecter à me connecter en VPN sur mon réseau local avec mon MBA et mon iPhone. Par contre et comme je m'y attendais, avec une connection freewifi ou 3G, il m'est impossible de me connecter en VPN, même quand je configure le VPN avec mon adresse IP externe. Il faut peut-être ouvrir certains ports, mais lesquels?
 Quelqu'un a t-il-une idée? Merci.


----------



## Romuald (1 Novembre 2012)

le 1194 ?


----------



## chdud (1 Novembre 2012)

je vais essayer de suite et te donne la réponse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------

j'ai un violent doute... on rentre bien l'adresse IP de la freebox pour la redirection de port?


----------



## drs (1 Novembre 2012)

pour la redirection de port, tu rentres l'adresse IP interne de ton MacMini:
- Port source: voir ci-dessous
- port destination: le même que le port source
- adresse IP destination: l'adresse interne de ton mac mini (par ex. 192.168.1.10)

Pour les ports à rediriger:
- soit tu fais du PPTP, il faut utiliser le port TCP 1723
- soit tu fais du L2TP, il faut utiliser les ports UDP 500 et 4500, et le TCP 1701 (car c'est du L2TP sur IPSec)


----------



## chdud (1 Novembre 2012)

Merci de ta réponse, tout ça c'est fait, en fait c'était fait comme tu l'as cité sauf pour un port où je m'étais mis dedans : j'avais mis UDP au lieu de TCP pour le 1701. Malgré tout, avec mon iphone par exemple, je ne peux accéder au serveur que sur mon réseau local et pas ni en free wifi, ni en 3G et là, j'avoue que je plante.


----------



## drs (1 Novembre 2012)

pour la 3G, tu es chez quel opérateur?


----------



## chdud (1 Novembre 2012)

chez SFR


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Novembre 2012)

Sur le serveur VPN (ou sur le réseau local), il n'y aurait pas un firewall qui autoriserait les connexions entrantes venant du réseau local, mais les interdiraient venant d'internet?
C'est le cas chez moi...

Autrement, pour voir si la box laisse passer la connexion VPN entrante, dans une fenêtre Terminal, il faudrait faire, sur le serveur VPN un:
tcpdump host AdresseIPPubliqueDuMacBookAir
Puis faire une tentative de connexion a partir du MacBook


----------



## chdud (1 Novembre 2012)

le firewall est désactivé


----------



## drs (5 Novembre 2012)

tu as dû forcément oublier un paramètre quelque part. 
Je t'engage à reprendre les points un par un:
- config du serveur
- redirection de ports dans ta box (à mon avis c'est là qu'est le problème. Tu peux nous faire une capture d'écran de ce paramétrage?)
- Paramétrage de ton iphone
Y'a que avec Bouygues que les VPN ne fonctionnent pas. Avec SFR et Orange, pas de souci.


----------



## chdud (6 Novembre 2012)

bonjour, je pense qu'il y a effectivement un problème dans les redirections de ports. Je me pose toujours des questions qui ne sont pas forcément des plus claires : 
- dans la config de l'iPhone et pour accéder à mon VPN de l'extérieur, dois-je mettre l'adresse IP extérieure du style 88.179.... ou l'adresse IP interne du server qui est affichée au niveau du server?
- dois attribuer une adresse IP fixe pour ce server?
-la redirection de ports (1723 en TCP, 500 en UDP, 4500 en UDP, 1194 en TCP et 1701 en TCP) dans la config de ma freebox V6 doit bien se faire vers cette adresse IP donnée par l'appli "server"?
Voilà, je pense y arriver un jour avec votre aide...
Merci encore.


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Novembre 2012)

Faut bien sûr suivre les conseils de drs...

Au préalable, sur le serveur VPN (MacMini), il faudrait:
1-Relever dans sa conf réseau son adresse IP locale (en 192.168.1.xxx).
2-Relever l'adresse IP publique (côté internet) de la Freebox (en 88.179.x.y) . Utiliser le lien suivant pour la connaître:  http://www.mon-ip.com/

Quand le client VPN du MacBook (ou de l'iPhone) voudra établir un tunnel VPN avec le serveur, il se présentera à la box avec comme adresse IP destination l'adresse IP publique de la FreeBox et un numéro de port (par exemple 1723 si c'est un VPN PPTP, 1701 si L2TP).
La box va regarder dans ses tables si le port 1723 est configuré, ainsi que l'adresse IP locale qui lui est associée (c'est celle du MacMini en 192.168.1.xxx)
De cette façon, elle fera suivre la com au MacMini. C'est la redirection de ports (donc, bien vérifier tout ça comme dit plus haut dans le fil)
Le tunnel VPN sera alors établi entre le Client et le serveur. Par la suite, à l'intérieur du tunnel, ce sont les adresses IP locales qui vont voyager...




chdud a dit:


> - dans la config de l'iPhone et pour accéder à mon VPN de l'extérieur, dois-je mettre l'adresse IP extérieure du style 88.179.... ou l'adresse IP interne du server qui est affichée au niveau du server?
> .


C'est l'adresse IP publique de FreeBox (en 88.179)



chdud a dit:


> - dois attribuer une adresse IP fixe pour ce server?
> .


Pour les tests, c'est pas nécessaire, mais par la suite, il vaudra mieux. 
L'adresse IP locale (en 192.168.1.x) du serveur étant configurée dans la Box, si sur le serveur, on est en DHCP auto, elle sera amenée à changer.  Si elle change, la box ne pourra alors plus rediriger vers le serveur.
Il y a aussi la problématique de l'adresse IP publique de la Freebox. Je ne suis pas chez Free, mais je crois que c'est une adresse fixe. Si ce n'était pas le cas, il faudrait passer par un service du genre DynDns.



chdud a dit:


> --la redirection de ports (1723 en TCP, 500 en UDP, 4500 en UDP, 1194 en TCP et 1701 en TCP) dans la config de ma freebox V6 doit bien se faire vers cette adresse IP donnée par l'appli "server"?
> .


Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que "l'appli server", mais cette adresse doit être l'adresse IP locale du MacMini (192.168.1.x)

Si tout est bien configuré, et que ça ne marche tjs pas, dans la FreeBox, il faudrait essayer de mettre l'adresse IP locale du MacMini dans la DMZ.


----------



## chdud (6 Novembre 2012)

Parfait, je commence à y voir plus clair. Dès que je rentre à la maison, je fais un essai et je pense qu'on va y arriver avec les choses qui commencent à se mettre en place. Je vous tiens au courant de mes pérégrinations. Merci.


----------



## chdud (6 Novembre 2012)

Au préalable, sur le serveur VPN (MacMini), il faudrait:
1-Relever dans sa conf réseau son adresse IP locale (en 192.168.1.xxx).
2-Relever l'adresse IP publique (côté internet) de la Freebox (en 88.179.x.y) . Utiliser le lien suivant pour la connaître:  http://www.mon-ip.com/

J'ai l'adresse IP publique, quant à la locale, quand j'utilise "IP Scanner Home", il en trouve 2, une en wifi et une en ethernet...

Quand le client VPN du MacBook (ou de l'iPhone) voudra établir un tunnel VPN avec le serveur, il se présentera à la box avec comme adresse IP destination l'adresse IP publique de la FreeBox et un numéro de port (par exemple 1723 si c'est un VPN PPTP, 1701 si L2TP).

C'est du L2TP


Il y a aussi la problématique de l'adresse IP publique de la Freebox. Je ne suis pas chez Free, mais je crois que c'est une adresse fixe. Si ce n'était pas le cas, il faudrait passer par un service du genre DynDns.

Je pense que c'est une IP fixe aussi.


Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que "l'appli server", mais cette adresse doit être l'adresse IP locale du MacMini (192.168.1.x)

L'appli server est OS X Server pour Mountain Lion et elle me propose une adresse IP bien définie

Si tout est bien configuré, et que ça ne marche tjs pas, dans la FreeBox, il faudrait essayer de mettre l'adresse IP locale du MacMini dans la DMZ.

J'ai essayé de mettre cette adresse IP locale dans la DMZ et malgré tout ça, ça ne fonctionne pas en 3G avec mon iphone par exemple.

Je ne sais pas bien quoi faire.


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Novembre 2012)

Si l'interface ethernet est active sur le Macmini,  il faudrait désactiver (juste pour le test) le wifi sur celui-ci,  et configurer la box avec les numéros de ports (en source et en destination) indiqués par drs (dans le post #5), et associer ces numéros de ports à l'adresse IP locale (en 192.168) relevée dans la conf ethernet du MacMini (Préférences système--Réseau--ethernet)
Mettre aussi cette  adresse dans la DMZ de la box (là, je suis pas sûr, mais sur certaines box, c'est impératif).
Voir si ça marche.

Après, si ça ne marche pas, pour savoir simplement si on traverse la box, il faudrait, dans une fenêtre Terminal du MacMini faire:
sudo tcpdump -i en0 host AdresseIpPubliqueDuClientVPN
Lancer ensuite une connexion VPN à partir du client.
Si le client est bien configuré, ainsi que la box, on verra la demande d'ouverture de session dans la fenêtre Terminal, et peut-être plus si le service VPN serveur du MacMini est bien configuré et lancé...


----------



## chdud (7 Novembre 2012)

Eh bien ça marche!!!! Merci à tous. Fantastique!!!


----------



## drs (8 Novembre 2012)

et ben voila, magnifique 

Bon, désolé de pas avoir plus suivi, mais j'ai eu pas mal de boulot ces derniers temps


----------



## chdud (9 Novembre 2012)

Pas grave, l'essentiel est d'y arriver, je n'étais pas "aux pièces".


----------



## Thibaut8 (7 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de relancer ce topique n'ayant pas trouver de réponse à mon problème en vous relisant.

Je ne maitrise pas vraiment le VPN, et je pense me fourvoyer...

Je possède un réseau d'entreprise sur un mac mini serveur de dernière génération.

J'ai réussis a configurer mon VPN sur tout mes périphériques (sur iphone le petit VPN est affiché, sur mac le temps défile et la connexion est établie).

Ce que nous désirons faire c'est pouvoir accéder a nos dossier depuis nos domiciles ou lorsque nous sommes en déplacement.

Hors à part avoir une connexion bien évidente sur mon mac, je ne vois pas comment accéder au serveur.

Merci a tout le monde pour vos prochaines explications


----------



## drs (13 Janvier 2013)

Une fois que tu es connecté en VPN, tu dois avoir une adresse de ton réseau local.
Donc c'est comme si tu étais sur place.

Mais difficile d'en dire plus sans connaitre la config, notamment où est le serveur VPN (c'est le macmini serveur?)


----------



## applefans (23 Avril 2013)

bonjour,
un vpn ne peut pas être connecté sur PC et sur iphone en même temps,sauf si vous avez deux comptes. Si vous avez des doutes sur VPN, vous pouvez vous référer aux articles de ce blog: usavpngratuit.


----------

